# Docked tails



## Maybecricket (Jun 3, 2010)

Does your cockapoo have a docked or undocked tail?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have two girls who are docked and my youngest has a full taile becuase she was dorn after the law changed in the uk. 

will your pup have a dogcked or full tail


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny's tail is docked. I think it looks cute.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Dexter's tail is docked. AT first I thought it was kind of mean to cut off their tails but it is really cute. He wags his whole butt and it is adorable.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo has a full gorgeous tail. It's half white and perfect, if I do say so lol. She loves to wag just the tip, and she portrays her emotions through it well. It's normal carried in a arch at shoulder level, and the fur on it has finally after a year and a half got full, long and thick. I love it


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

we adopted Cocoa and we're not sure if his tail is docked or not... it seems like it could go either way, but when he wags his tail, his whole butt shakes like Dexter's.. if his whole but shakes when he wags his tail, does that mean his tail is docked?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy and Inca have the poodle dock, if i hond their tsaile against there leg their tails reach the first joint adter their hip, kindof like a knee joint. 
where as Echo has a full tail it reaches the second joint, the one more like and elbo joint. 
does that help, some people didnt know Gypsy and Inca were docked till we got Echo and they asked why he tail was so long. 


all three of mime wiggle their whole bum when they wag.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried it on Cocoa and it reaches his first joint, so I think his tail is docked. & I think it's really cute how the whole butt shakes


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> I tried it on Cocoa and it reaches his first joint, so I think his tail is docked. & I think it's really cute how the whole butt shakes


Me too! Dex is adorable all around but everyone comments on how cute it is that he wags his whole butt. Cocoa actually looks a lot like him. I wish they could meet and be friends.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi poppy has her full tail and it is gorgeous, it is always wagging from her The fur on her tail is straight, but her half brother has curly fur. the fur on her tail is darker than the rest of her body more red in colour.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bobby has a full tail. It has looked a bit like a pipe cleaner up to now bt is now starting to get a bit bushier


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

Zoe's tail is full, feathery, and undocked. Here's a photo of her after a close-cropped grooming, but with the tail still full. Sometimes when she plays in our backyard all we can see is her tail sticking up from our bushes and it looks like we have a skunk in our backyard!


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Milo's tail is docked. He only has a little stub and also wags his whole butt.


----------

